# Gorgeous Pitbulls!



## Twinney (Nov 4, 2007)

Some day I'm going to get a dog from these wonderful breeders! Ain't they great? 



I totally want to fork over $4000 for a Razors Edge, unhealth tested dog, from some bimbo's who think they are BA. That is why I'm hot. *insert eyeroll here*

I really want a pit bull whose stomach is all of 3 inches off the groud and legs are so bow legged they make paretheses. 

Yes, I want a dog who looks pregnant even though it is a male.

//End heavy sarcasm here//


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

I hate websites with embedded music, I really do. 

Those dogs look more like English Bulldogs than anything else. They don't look tough or strong at all. =/


----------



## waterbaby (Jan 20, 2009)

ugh.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

no....THIS is a gorgeous pit bull...










LOL


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Zim, I'm totally not into pits and the breed just doesn't appeal to me that much but I must say, even I would love to own one of the pits you always show on this forum! Their structure and physique is just amazing. Please show more pics


----------



## Entwine (Jan 14, 2009)

waterbaby said:


> ugh.


Excuse me, but..

LOL.

How incredibly tacky..


----------



## Adustgerm (Jul 29, 2009)

Entwine said:


> Excuse me, but..
> 
> LOL.
> 
> How incredibly tacky..


lol. I totally agree. Are they trying to pedal only to pimps?


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

Michiyo-Fir said:


> Zim, I'm totally not into pits and the breed just doesn't appeal to me that much but I must say, even I would love to own one of the pits you always show on this forum! Their structure and physique is just amazing. Please show more pics


you know there's a pit breeder on this forum...these are some of Spicy's dogs...i ripped these from some of her old threads. 


























(i adore this pic)

you should search out some of her old threads sometimes.

when i get bored i sift through google and add to my collection and i know im not the only breed enthusiast that one of their hobbies is collecting photos and info of their breed. i have several thousand image urls bookmarked lol. i also have pics of my own but they have me in them and im horrifically paranoid about posting pics of me on the net.


----------



## Entwine (Jan 14, 2009)

Adustgerm said:


> lol. I totally agree. Are they trying to pedal only to pimps?


They have a disclaimer stating that they don't sell dogs for illegal purposes (pimping may or may no be included):



>


----------



## Adustgerm (Jul 29, 2009)

Entwine said:


> They have a disclaimer stating that they don't sell dogs for illegal purposes (pimping may or may no be included):


I think they mean illegal things like dog fighting. I'm not sure if the owner being a pimp puts the dog in direct danger, although I could be wrong. I don't think dogs are used for pimps anyway. Well...maybe they are. There are people who stud their dogs out for cash. So I guess maybe the dog does need a pimp?


----------



## Entwine (Jan 14, 2009)

Adustgerm said:


> I think they mean illegal things like dog fighting. I'm not sure if the owner being a pimp puts the dog in direct danger, although I could be wrong. I don't think dogs are used for pimps anyway. Well...maybe they are. There are people who stud their dogs out for cash. So I guess maybe the dog does need a pimp?


Lol, I was just being goofy. ;S 

And who knows. I'm not even sure why I'm awake right now, so dogs could be pimpin' for all I know.


----------



## Adustgerm (Jul 29, 2009)

Entwine said:


> Lol, I was just being goofy. ;S
> 
> And who knows. I'm not even sure why I'm awake right now, so dogs could be pimpin' for all I know.


I was being goofy too...I think. I need to grab something to eat and get some sleep. That thought is going to bother me now though. If a person studs their dog out for money, are they pimpin' their dogs out?


----------



## l2andom (Aug 30, 2010)

I love pits but those are hideous. I hate that type of pit. The ones that Zim posted are good lookin ones. There ARE good pitbull breeders out there, just not many :\. Pits make amazing catch dogs for hog hunting.


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

That "pit" breeder doesn't even need to worry about their dogs being brought for dog fighting. There's no way those dogs could ever last 3 seconds in a pit without being winded. 

I think there are some AM bullies that aren't too bad looking. But that's what breed they are, American Bullies. Breeders need to stop passing them off as Pit Bulls, and call them what they are.


----------



## Twinney (Nov 4, 2007)

Yes, I agree with all of you.
Bob is a cross with some Basset, and I still think he looks better than those 'purebred' Pits. Ew. 

I don't mind the look of some Am Bullies too...but overall I prefer the look of a pit...I drool over Spicy's pack.

Some day I'm going to own a pit bull from a good breeder... I remember saying to people that I wouldn't own one that wasn't from proven, health tested parents...

Whoops.


----------



## l2andom (Aug 30, 2010)

Twinney said:


> Yes, I agree with all of you.
> Bob is a cross with some Basset, and I still think he looks better than those 'purebred' Pits. Ew.
> 
> I don't mind the look of some Am Bullies too...but overall I prefer the look of a pit...I drool over Spicy's pack.
> ...



I think Bryant's Red Devils kennel has some good looking dogs. I wouldnt mind one from there.


----------



## ilovemyangels (Apr 5, 2010)

we think she's a pit, rescued from a shelter...she's a pretty one!

Trying to explain that it's clearly time to play soccer...NOT go inside. 


















She's still growing like a seesaw...her back legs are currently growning faster than the front. 



























And she's starting to learn that you attract more bees with honey than with vinegar...


----------



## pbmix (Sep 8, 2009)

ilovemyangels said:


> we think she's a pit, rescued from a shelter...she's a pretty one!


I do not really see much pit in her at all... she's much too large.. there might be some, but not a lot. Of course, I could be completely wrong and off-base, and I'd take Zim or Darkmoon's opinion over mine any second of any day. My two are only part pit as well, so what do I know?

Well, I do know that your dog, whatever she is, is completely stunning!!


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> no....THIS is a gorgeous pit bull...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THAT is what a nice looking APBT should look like.
She's gorgeous. I love seeing a dog with toned muscles without going so freakin' overboard like the pimp-site...


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

LazyGRanch713 said:


> I love seeing a dog with toned muscles without going so freakin' overboard like the pimp-site...


I seriously wonder sometimes if some of those breeders aren't slipping steroids into the dog food.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

pbmix said:


> I do not really see much pit in her at all... she's much too large.. there might be some, but not a lot. Of course, I could be completely wrong and off-base, and I'd take Zim or Darkmoon's opinion over mine any second of any day. My two are only part pit as well, so what do I know?
> 
> Well, I do know that your dog, whatever she is, is completely stunning!!


she's some kind of Heinz 57 bully flavored sauce definately, but i couldnt say any specifics honestly..there's a small chance she's a really strangely structured pit though.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

LOL funnily enough the ad at the top of the page for me on this thread is 'Bully Max'.

http://www.vitaminsforpitbulls.com/bulk_order.html

:/


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

Wow didn't know my dogs had fans!

Ilovemyangels I'm not sure she is a Pit, could be a mix (Doberman perhaps ? the chest is deep). Anyway she is cute. Chocolate and tan Pits are some of my favorites personally. I have seen them grow uneven but turn out fine.

I've actually only seen a couple of muscular bullies. Most are grossly fat. You know its better when your dog is 20lbs overweight (especially if they have an unsound structure) so you can brag about how heavy they are.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

I don't know how anyone can think those dogs look good. Yuck. Whats with all the money photoshopped with the dogs?


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

That is all


----------



## Active Dog (Jan 18, 2010)

Im gonna try and look at this in a positive way. While I feel bad for these poorly breed dogs I am glad that these stupid gangsters/pimps have a different dog to mutate than the pit. It sickens me to see how people look at pit bulls, like they are baby eating machines. I just hope they can make a true comeback once this new "Bully Breed" has taken over in popularity. 

Although I am such that the pit bull we be classified as the same thing -_-*


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

MissMutt said:


> That is all


you made me do it.


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Yup, I've seen that before Zim! They really do look like Hippos..


----------



## Active Dog (Jan 18, 2010)

Wow I just read some of the names for their pups....Weapon(aka fully loaded), Terror, Dahmer (aka the cannibal), Manson (as in the killer i believe), Lecter (I believe as in the killer), Lust (WTF???), Trauma....

plus the owner looks like a real winner


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

and more of Spicy's old pics. cuz i feel like it lol.










and Spicy should know by now that this dog has a HUGE FAN right here *points at self*










This one too.










*everytime someone posts a hippo in this thread, im posting nice lookin dogs*


----------



## Dobelove (Jun 17, 2010)

Classy.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

to that i say....this right here.


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> *everytime someone posts a hippo in this thread, im posting nice lookin dogs*












Pretty Pitties now Please??

Or do you want these hippos?









Or better yet this kind...










.... I want that first dog you posted. ... Bad.


----------



## Jayme182 (Nov 28, 2010)

GROSS!!! I prefer my pit bulls cute and cuddly with adorable floppy ears


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

pittsabowawa said:


> Pretty Pitties now Please??
> 
> Or do you want these hippos?
> 
> ...


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

I like that kind too, Jayme. Here's a pic my mother got of my brother's pit, Jade!


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

and that. because it's super cute.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

LazyGRanch713 said:


> I love seeing a dog with toned muscles without going so freakin' overboard like the pimp-site...


They always make me think of beef cattle. 



I was thinking they kind of looked like potatoes with legs instead of hippos.


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

*Lukane* is one of my FAVORITE dogs! Good posting. 

Lil Bit always looks good.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

Spicy1_VV said:


> *Lukane* is one of my FAVORITE dogs! Good posting.


i know. he's like...O.O lol...


----------



## Twinney (Nov 4, 2007)

Bahahaha....I like the comparison with the hippo...I had never noticed that before! lol

Spicy, I'm on my. Please leave your house now so I can have choice pick...if you are unwilling to leave I will gather up some other DFer's to ambush... 









We can't forget about that cutie pie...purebred or not, I loved pictures of him!


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

Ryu @ 10 months


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)




----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

Spicy1_VV said:


> Ryu


EARS! *smoosh*


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

Lol Twinney I'm @ work now. Not that it matters. Some days I'm ready to give them away.









Zahava 6 months old


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

Spicy I lost the pic i have of twister and i really wanted to post it because he's a beauty and i cant freakin find it. 

nevahmind...found it online.

this is a nice boy too. but you knew that Spicy..lol


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm glad you found the pic. It would take me forever.









Treb 6 months


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Hey Spicy, how about some pics of the CH light colored bitch with the cropped ears.. I forget her name.. is it Nediva? She's my favorite. *drool*


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

MissMutt said:


> Hey Spicy, how about some pics of the CH light colored bitch with the cropped ears.. I forget her name.. is it Nediva? She's my favorite. *drool*


i posted one of her running earlier in the thread.










this one. This is Nediva.


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

yeeeeeesssss. What a good looking dog. Positively un-hippo-like.


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)




----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

Spicy1_VV said:


>


"Divas have to have accessories babe!"


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

Some of my fav pups....Father and Son


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

pugmom said:


> Some of my fav pups....Father and Son


Nice! <3<3


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

Mine to Pugmom


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Spicy1_VV said:


>


That's the pic I was thinking of. Stunning!


----------



## Miranda16 (Jan 17, 2010)

I will take one of each please. KTHANKS

none of those hippo things though


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

The picture of that red son shows that he has GSD angles xD


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

Xeph said:


> The picture of that red son shows that he has GSD angles xD


he has too much butt for a pit.  he's well proportioned but..yeah.....too much rear.


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

Xeph even though he's over angulated I would take him over a bully any day. Not to mention I like some of what's in his sire's pedigree.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I actually wasn't stating that he was overangulated, it was just a general statement because I took notice of the rear. I too would take him over a Bully x.x


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


>


I just died.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

Xeph said:


> I actually wasn't stating that he was overangulated, it was just a general statement because I took notice of the rear. I too would take him over a Bully x.x


a well angulated GSD is an overangulated pit bull. so technically you did say that lol.


----------



## Twinney (Nov 4, 2007)

I'm enjoying these pictures guys! Keep em up! 

And Spicy, all the better, we can make a trade, you can have Bob, and I'll take my pick....


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

Twinney are you on the way yet lol

Xeph I was stating it, didn't mean you stated those exact words. I can see with my own eyes he is over angulated. GSD have more than a Pit should as do Rottie and Corso.









Xerxes @ 4 months

















@ 5 months


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

I think in that picture he was only 6-8 mo old....still a baby.... obviously not a good stacked pic...just one that I randomly took as we were standing around ...IKD if that would make any difference 

Love dads ped.....he is a great dog....mom also had some great dogs in her ped too....but dad has a great temperament....I love to watch him work


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

Spicy1_VV said:


> Xerxes @ 4 months
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want him!


Gah.. I need to leave this thread. I'm starting to get the pitty puppy blues...


----------



## Miranda16 (Jan 17, 2010)

wrinkle-um faces!!!!


----------



## Jayme182 (Nov 28, 2010)

Crantastic said:


> I like that kind too, Jayme. Here's a pic my mother got of my brother's pit, Jade!


Awww, so cute!


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

Realm @ 4 months









Zara


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

pugmom said:


> I think in that picture he was only 6-8 mo old....still a baby.... obviously not a good stacked pic...just one that I randomly took as we were standing around ...IKD if that would make any difference


he's a seriously beautiful dog. I wanna steal your pictures for my archive.  

No dog is perfect though. i could find technical faults with most of the dogs on this thread.


----------



## LoMD13 (Aug 4, 2010)

I've never much cared for the look of Pits until I saw this thread. These are some incredible looking dogs.


----------



## pitbullfriends (Oct 28, 2010)

Pitbulls are the only dog for me and the only dog I have ever owned, but I tend to get rescue pits that likely aren't even pure breeds and my first dog Kalypso was a runt and weighs a mere 47 lbs and doesn't look in the least bit tough. I absolutely love the breed but I don't understand why they are so commonly breed to look like fighters even though they aren't. However to each his own, if an owner wants their dog to look like that, as long as they are a good responsible pet owner then great for them and their dog.


----------



## meggels (Mar 8, 2010)

I love the non-hippo-looking pitbulls on this thread


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

pitbullfriends said:


> Pitbulls are the only dog for me and the only dog I have ever owned, but I tend to get rescue pits that likely aren't even pure breeds and my first dog Kalypso was a runt and weighs a mere 47 lbs and doesn't look in the least bit tough. I absolutely love the breed but I don't understand why they are so commonly breed to look like fighters even though they aren't. However to each his own, if an owner wants their dog to look like that, as long as they are a good responsible pet owner then great for them and their dog.


I wouldn't call 47lbs "mere", it would seem a respectable average weight for a breed who's desirable range is 30-60lbs. It's also larger than all of mine. Which on average are 30-35lbs.

I don't know what you mean by bred to look like fighters? Some people like to show dogs so they breed dogs close to standard. Some of the dogs posted are fighting dogs or from parents which are fighters so they will look however they happen to look.









Zahava 5 months













































Treb 5 months


















Vipette


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

I love this thread. srsly.


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

Spicy1_VV said:


>


LOVE the frog legs!!....both my Isis and Bishop do that LOL


----------



## LoMD13 (Aug 4, 2010)

I do too. I'll be honest, I really didn't know what a Pit Bull was supposed to look like until this thead. My experience with them is basically a 0 as I don't even know anybody that owns one. But I do enjoy seeing a well-structured, balanced dog (Or a well structured anything for that matter- my interest is in anatomy) and these dogs are gorgeous. Please do keep the pictures coming


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

LoMD13 said:


> I do too. I'll be honest, I really didn't know what a Pit Bull was supposed to look like until this thead. My experience with them is basically a 0 as I don't even know anybody that owns one. But I do enjoy seeing a well-structured, balanced dog (Or a well structured anything for that matter- my interest is in anatomy) and these dogs are gorgeous. Please do keep the pictures coming


i just posted this in another thread but it seems an applicable response to this post lol


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Moar photos please? 

Hey Zim.. who IS your favorite Pit Bull, structure wise? Yes I am asking you to pick just one! Let's exclude dogs on this forum out of fairness. Sorry if you already said it (but if you did this is just an excuse to post more pictures)


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

MissMutt said:


> Moar photos please?
> 
> Hey Zim.. who IS your favorite Pit Bull, structure wise? Yes I am asking you to pick just one! Let's exclude dogs on this forum out of fairness. Sorry if you already said it (but if you did this is just an excuse to post more pictures)


hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.....im gonna have to think about that one.

Old time dog or modern? or both?


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.....im gonna have to think about that one.
> 
> Old time dog or modern? or both?


Both but I'd prefer seeing modern.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

well i definately know who my favorite old time dog structure wise was....









Gr Ch Buck ROM 

well...him and this one









Sorrell's Red Jerry 

the modern dog?

.....hmmm....that's hard to say...its quite honestly a tie between Nediva and two others...ill have to dig out those pics so..hold on....


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Hey there's the old fellow you posted in our Mixed Breed Conformation thread way back when!! (And, BTW, I totally tortured Marge by putting electrical tape on her joints the other day.. she was NAWT pleased.. now to draw out the lines..)

I'd love to see a stacked or side shot of Nediva if you have one, Spicy. Her muscle tone and head are just so gorgeous but I feel like I've never really seen what she "looks" like from a structural POV.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

here's one.

now where's the other? hmmmm....










there.


now..here's the thing. all of them have faults. but when im looking at structure im not looking at individual faults. Im looking at dogs whose good structural points offset and cancel out the negative effect of the not so good one. Basically im looking at impact of each trait and how it fits with the others.

Each dog i would pick, i would pick because OVERALL they do well.

You also have to take into account variation in build.

MissMutt

Look at the running pic of Nediva again. its a perfect capture of how her body functions. try to do that lines on that pic for a sec. you'll find some fault...but overall she's excellently balanced. 

it should be an interesting exercise for the structure geek in you lol..


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

Zim Buck is mine structure, bloodline, overall dog as well AND Gr Ch Budweiser Crusher 1xw again I love both his type and breeding. I would love to have him reincarnated for myself. 










For modern dog there are several but CH Booya and CH Machobuck would be two.

MissMutt I will have to look. There is one side shot in this thread but its not complete body.

I like nediva, santana and Vipette structure of course


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

Machobuck...beautiful dog...

chip off the old block lol..

Santana is another favorite...course she's Nediva's mamma so yeah lol...Santana's actually one of my favorite dogs period. Ill have to try and relocate my favorite pic of her...there's one that says it all.


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

Oh yeah CH Buckhide too see there are too many.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

Spicy1_VV said:


> Oh yeah CH Buckhide too see there are too many.



YES!! TOO MANY! its driving me nuts trying to make a final judgement call lol...



this = <3








Santana


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

I like how we went from one dog to about 7 lol.. this is a good thread..


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

LoMD13 said:


> I do too. I'll be honest, I really didn't know what a Pit Bull was supposed to look like until this thead. My experience with them is basically a 0 as I don't even know anybody that owns one. But I do enjoy seeing a well-structured, balanced dog (Or a well structured anything for that matter- my interest is in anatomy) and these dogs are gorgeous. Please do keep the pictures coming


i felt i should respond more.

if you're into anatomy..take a look at this website

www.apbtconformation.com. it's a pit bull site but the pictorial breakdown of the APBT standards should be of interest to you.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

I just have to say, I love this thread! I love pretty much all dogs, while there are some I either can't have, or won't have, for one reason or another, I still enjoy learning


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

Booya


















GR CH Machobuck

These are all down from GR CH Buck :whoo:


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

*Drools* Buck


----------



## JessieLove09 (Mar 27, 2010)

OMG Those dogs are UGLY!!

If you want to see a real Pit ask Zim, she knows where the beautiful Pits are at.

I love Brindles.<3


----------



## Miranda16 (Jan 17, 2010)

me can haz all demz?


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

Spicy1_VV said:


> Booya
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Buck had like..some superhero sperm or something...i LUV almost every Buck dog ive seen.


----------



## Miranda16 (Jan 17, 2010)

Ive got a question for ya Zim... Why are there so many pictures of them shown straining against a leash... Is it just to show muscle tone, drive, and a kind of free-stack-ish picture? Or is there some other reason I'm not seeing


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

Miranda16 said:


> Ive got a question for ya Zim... Why are there so many pictures of them shown straining against a leash... Is it just to show muscle tone, drive, and a kind of free-stack-ish picture? Or is there some other reason I'm not seeing


because they're extremely driven excitable dogs. and regardless of the reason, i prefer seeing those pics alongside a stack..a stack cant tell you everything...what it cant tell you is what movement can tell you.


----------



## Miranda16 (Jan 17, 2010)

Gotchya... was just curious. I figured it had something to mainly do with showing drive and muscle tone.


----------



## cavaliermom (May 28, 2008)

OMG - those dogs on the website are gross - so front heavy and they literally cut their ears off - obviously thse dogs are bred to scare the bejeesus out of people!!! LOL

d


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

Got a few pics from spicy today










they're cellphone pics so excuse the quality. ill post the others when i get them uploaded


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

Thank you Zim for posting her. Just waiting to see the old ladies next, not that Nediva is a spring chicken lol



zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> Buck had like..some superhero sperm or something...i LUV almost every Buck dog ive seen.


Lol Buck was an outstanding pit dog and producer IMO. I'd love to own more from Buck or Buck/Pazmanian some day.

Booya though a Red Boy/Jocko/Bolio/Tombstone dog isn't actually a Buck dog but he has Buck in the 5th. He's a grandson of CH Bozack and GR CH Barracuda and has CH Deadlift in the 3rd and 4th. He is Alchemist's sire. Don't have any recent pics to post of him unfortunately like the rest.

Ryu's dam is inbred on a son of CH Butkus (Buck x Daisy Mae)

Rommellbuck has Jeep in addition to the other lines. I like Machobuck's pedigree a lot, he's grandson of CH Butkus and GR CH Mayday. 

Here is finally a pic of CH Buckhide. I have some really good ones when he won his first CH cup but id have to find them on my pc.








Jeep/Redboy son of CH Rawhide I've noted sometimes game lines don't produce consistent as his sister isn't comparable at all.



Miranda16 said:


> Ive got a question for ya Zim... Why are there so many pictures of them shown straining against a leash... Is it just to show muscle tone, drive, and a kind of free-stack-ish picture? Or is there some other reason I'm not seeing


I'd say reasoning dogs generally don't know to walk politely or stack without training (some do but on average, especially with this breed). The APBT is prone to pulling, its very typical of them. Most game dogs are not really trained all that much (they really don't have much need for it overall where a show dog or even pet would). So that is why. Unlike Machobuck and Rommellbuck, Booya is a show champion and not a pit fighting champion, you'll notice he is standing calmly.



JessieLove09 said:


> OMG Those dogs are UGLY!!
> 
> If you want to see a real Pit ask Zim, she knows where the beautiful Pits are at.
> 
> I love Brindles.<3


Did someone say brindles......




































Alchemist isn't brindle hope you don't mind


----------



## Miranda16 (Jan 17, 2010)

Nope don't mind one bit


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

Storm Chaser is seriously gorgeous. 

and i still think Alchemist is one of the coolest names for a pit bull lol..id name a black brindle boy that


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm still hoping to have a black brindle Cane Corso. Maybe even a Boerboel, though not likely, most I've seen are not so densely stripped.

I think you just have a thing for Santana and her kiddos.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

I DO have a thing for Santana and her kiddos. but its not just personal preference. they really are nice dogs.

i also thought this would be an interesting thing to post to this thread for people less familiar with the APBT. It shows the variation you get in registries.


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

Yeah that litter was very nice overall.

Oh another relative! Bronson is looking real nice there. Did I ever post the pics from the day he reached GR CH.

I think it shows the difference at least to a degree since you have variation in all. Dogs that look like Bronson also place in UKC as do bullies. In AKC there are also very nice classic looking AmStaff and some grossly over done. It's amazing what dogs get titled.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

Let me ask this question of the board..

Look at Spicy's dogs. Can you honestly say than any one of them is exaggerated, horribly unbalanced, or unathletic? Do they have dull or nervous expressions?



Spicy1_VV said:


> Yeah that litter was very nice overall.
> 
> Oh another relative! Bronson is looking real nice there. Did I ever post the pics from the day he reached GR CH.
> 
> I think it shows the difference at least to a degree since you have variation in all. Dogs that look like Bronson also place in UKC as do bullies. In AKC there are also very nice classic looking AmStaff and some grossly over done. It's amazing what dogs get titled.


Not sure if you did post Bronson(and yes he's a nice looking boy) . I know there are good and bad dogs in every reg..but there is a definate split i think...a dog like Bronson would not do well in an AKC show ring if he were allowed in..not likely anyway. Could do well in UKC...I think it's like a weird Gradient. ADBA on the one end, AKC on the other and UKC in the middle..it's not an absolute thing but the tendancy is there.


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

This is one of my favorite Amstaff who is an AKC ch also a ukc ch









This dual ch ugh 

How are they judging these dogs, wow.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

Spicy1_VV said:


> This is one of my favorite Amstaff who is an AKC ch also a ukc ch


see..that's a really nice dog..but he's also thicker than what i find to be optimal. From the perspective of just plain functional traits, a thicker dog is going to expend more energy in high stimulus activity. it's plain logic...the more mass a dog has, the more energy it's going to take to move the dog...



> This dual ch ugh
> 
> How are they judging these dogs, wow.


Ive seen that dog before and everytime i do i think "Where did that dog's neck go??"


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

Oops my post duplicated.

I still like her for a AST and her weight/height ratio is proper. Comparatively she isn't really thicker than several ADBA CH (though some she is). Even like Bronson if you see him in person. I don't know if I posted the pics as those like Buckhide were for the owners to buy, thought I might have posted small versions. That is the show I handled Lizzie and I remember posting her so I will have to find the thread.

Comparatively and otherwise your valued opinion?


















And I just wanted to post this one of his daughter lol


----------



## shellbeme (Sep 9, 2010)

Ok I'm a pit fan but the dogs in that link, I think, are incredibly ugly! Why do they not have any legs and why do they look like mini hippos? I don't think they are scary looking at all, I think they are short and ugly. Is it the type of pit that they are?

The other pictures I'm seeing, dogs no so bulkily muscled, and that have nice long legs are beautiful. Is it just the type of pit that is the difference or the breeding?


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

What do you mean? The dogs in the link are American Bullies which are derived from APBT/AST and other breeds.
It's obvious by their looks they have a difference in breeding. But I don't know what you mean by type? I guess that is where I'm confused.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

Spicy1_VV said:


> I still like her for a AST and her weight/height ratio is proper. Comparatively she isn't really thicker than several ADBA CH (though some she is). Even like Bronson if you see him in person. I don't know if I posted the pics as those like Buckhide were for the owners to buy, thought I might have posted small versions. That is the show I handled Lizzie and I remember posting her so I will have to find the thread.


she's very balanced. but it's the bone and overall mass that bothers me. size too. the bigger they are, the less i generally like them. i feel like holding to a smaller size would be more beneficial for the breed in the long run considering all the BSL stuff. Most of the people who want "scary" dogs..want them bigger. In general, smaller dogs are less intimidating. that idea changes absolutely nothing about the standard..I just see sticking to the smaller side of the spectrum as beneficial from a couple of points. one ive already mentioned. 



> Comparatively and otherwise your valued opinion?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Muscle structure can often make them look larger. Its not really size per se that im talking about but skeletal mass as compared to muscle mass. the best way ive found to identify that ratio of sorts is to look at the legs. in the area of the pasterns, there is less musculature and you can get a decent idea of whether or not the dog has a really thick skeletal structure. and as you move up the leg to where you get more muscle insertions, you can compare. I dont like seeing dogs with skinny twiggy pasterns that are coming out of huge enormous muscle mass. you get a BETTER idea of this when you can actually lay hands on the dog though. Ive met some dogs with really teeny tiny almost birdlike bone structure and then heavy heavy musculature with huge fat tendons....which increases the chances of breaking bones. The AST you posted has a little of that..judging from the pic..she's a little muscle heavy/bone light. the pics quoted in this post appear to be better on that score. I cant see the daughter's rear so my thoughts on her may be a little off, but overall she seems nice..the pic may be what's making her look slightly butt high but in regards to everything in the muscles and bones fitting together well...Id rate her pretty high. The father is NICE lol. i think he may be slightly bigger than i PERSONALLY prefer but he's definately nice, a shade off somewhere in the rear..cant quite place it though..but proportionally he's stellar.


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> she's very balanced. but it's the bone and overall mass that bothers me. size too. the bigger they are, the less i generally like them. i feel like holding to a smaller size would be more beneficial for the breed in the long run considering all the BSL stuff. Most of the people who want "scary" dogs..want them bigger. In general, smaller dogs are less intimidating. that idea changes absolutely nothing about the standard..I just see sticking to the smaller side of the spectrum as beneficial from a couple of points. one ive already mentioned.


I agree she is a little heavy. Her overall size though isn't that big. There are thicker bones Pits too. You know I prefer smaller size. It is an easier dog for me, plus I just like em like that.



> Muscle structure can often make them look larger. Its not really size per se that im talking about but skeletal mass as compared to muscle mass. the best way ive found to identify that ratio of sorts is to look at the legs. in the area of the pasterns, there is less musculature and you can get a decent idea of whether or not the dog has a really thick skeletal structure. and as you move up the leg to where you get more muscle insertions, you can compare. I dont like seeing dogs with skinny twiggy pasterns that are coming out of huge enormous muscle mass. you get a BETTER idea of this when you can actually lay hands on the dog though. Ive met some dogs with really teeny tiny almost birdlike bone structure and then heavy heavy musculature with huge fat tendons....which increases the chances of breaking bones. The AST you posted has a little of that..judging from the pic..she's a little muscle heavy/bone light.


I get you about the pasterns. Here is another pic.









And a male









If I were going to have AST they'd be something like this, similar structure and size. 



> the pics quoted in this post appear to be better on that score. I cant see the daughter's rear so my thoughts on her may be a little off, but overall she seems nice..the pic may be what's making her look slightly butt high but in regards to everything in the muscles and bones fitting together well...Id rate her pretty high. The father is NICE lol. i think he may be slightly bigger than i PERSONALLY prefer but he's definately nice, a shade off somewhere in the rear..cant quite place it though..but proportionally he's stellar.


That is one of the few pics I got of her pretty well stacked. She free stacks well at shows. I'm not sure on the rear I wish my leg wasn't in the way. It'd also be perfect if I had multiple shots from different angles. I will post another.









Again I don't have any truly nice stacked shots of him either. The first one he is definately heavy too.









Her half brother









You'd think id at least have good ones of her kids but nah.

Xerxes has thicker bone coming from his sire's side and he is also well muscled. He's caught up to Treb in weight. He has a bigger head to like his grandpa did when young. He somewhat free stacks well but when I get the camera of course I can't capture it. 









Even though its angled its a better one it Jaxon.


----------

